# They all give up to youtube



## charyuop (Sep 8, 2008)

I found on youtube several videos (freshly added) of the person whose video introduced me to Tai-Chi and convinced me to find a teacher.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0C6OKRwpoBg&feature=related


----------

